# "My, weren't there a lot of skunks in there?"



## JoeStrike (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-YeSrsEcGg

- and they all seem to use the same gag: a skunk releasing its scent is the equivalent of farting - completely scientifically inaccurate, on the level of Fred Flintstone operating a dinosaur at work... (oh shut up Joe)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 17, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-YeSrsEcGg
> 
> - and they all seem to use the same gag: a skunk releasing its scent is the equivalent of farting - completely scientifically inaccurate, on the level of Fred Flintstone operating a dinosaur at work... (oh shut up Joe)


 I think you're reading a little too deeply into this, Joe. 

Also, I wish I could fart detergent like that, srsly.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 18, 2010)

I lol'd. Pitty we didn't get more fun commercials like that.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2010)

O_O WTf was that? Anyway, who cares about the level of accuracy? It's marketing, for god's sake.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 18, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> O_O WTf was that? Anyway, who cares about the level of accuracy? It's marketing, for god's sake.



Exactly, if it was accurate their wouldn't be, in joes words, "gag".


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm sure the whole blower-thingamabob sound affect isn't present when a skunk releases its scent, either. :V


----------



## Alstor (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh my God...

Skunks are ADORABLE! Look at it sleep on its tail.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 21, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> - and they all seem to use the same gag: a skunk releasing its scent is the equivalent of farting - completely scientifically inaccurate, on the level of Fred Flintstone operating a dinosaur at work... (oh shut up Joe)


If we want to talk scientific inaccuracies in that commercial: skunks also can't walk on two legs, and are also incapable of lifting an adult human (or any human, really >_>).

But yeah, it's incredibly rare for a skunk to be accurately represented in a cartoon. Actually, I don't think I've ever seen it done completely right.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 21, 2010)

Gives a new meaning to spring time fresh scent.


----------

